# Anyone else's pup sleep with feet on the wall?????



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

He is 6 months tomorrow, Mar 10. I noticed for a while that he sleeps with his feet on the wall lol haha he is soo sweet and cute. I just love him!!

Has anyone else seen this with theirs?? I'm curious...


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

My pup is 13 months and still sleeps with his feet up on the wall! I agree, it's an adorable characteristic of his, but I've found myself having to clean the wall more and more often! Lol.


----------



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

Lol i have never seen that before its absolutely adorable :wub:


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes! Sasha is 9 months old and does this all the time! I have pics but can't post them from my darn iPad. She does it in and out of her crate...she likes sleeping upside down too.


----------



## Fiddler (Feb 9, 2011)

One of my shepherds slept her entire life on her back with all for of her her feet against the wall. She also LOVED it when I left my bedroom closet door open so she could sleep in there.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett is 5 years old and still does it occasionally. It is really cute...of course, everything Scarlett does it cute.


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

Diesel is 13 months and he sleeps with his feet on the wall too. And in all other kinds of crazy positions too.


----------



## brandeeno (Jan 3, 2012)

Nala does this too. Actually, I wrote a post about how it got her hurt in her cage last week.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...28-puppy-foot-stuck-cage-she-freaked-out.html


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper does. On his back, legs sticking straight up the wall.


----------



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

I wonder what makes them do that


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I always figured he was letting the boys air out.


----------



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

Lol


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella sleeps with her feet up or against the wall too. It is too funny. I used to have a shepherd that would lie on his back with a ball in his mouth...and he would toss the ball up and catch it in his mouth again....all while staying on his back. He was a character.


----------



## Shepherdgirl41 (Jan 17, 2012)

Jasmaine sleeps like that too and she sleeps on her back weirdest thing.


----------



## lebronzo23023 (6 mo ago)

My dog Rhea does the same thing, sleep directly in front of my door with her feet on the wall, it’s the cutest, but she moves in the night to sleep on mine and my girlfriends bed, I wonder why she does this, is it to keep her paws cool throughout the night or an anxiety thing because we keep our room cool with a fan on full blast lol?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

FYI, these are 10 year old posts


----------

